# A good child's bike bell



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

Any ideas? Looking for a small one not one of these big things but easy to use and works. A few I have tried don't even ring


----------



## Puddles (29 Apr 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Any ideas? Looking for a small one not one of these big things but easy to use and works. A few I have tried don't even ring




My two have honk honk horns... cos they broke the bells at an alarming rate...


----------



## midlife (29 Apr 2016)

I bought one in the shape of a burger 

Shaun


----------

